# Programa básico para la programación de robots



## Carlos16 (Jun 12, 2005)

Que programa consideráis que es el mejor para un xabal de 16 años que se esta introduciendo a la programación de robots?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 13, 2005)

En este enlace puedes descargar la versión estudiantil del simulador de Robots EasyRobot, así como diferentes ejercicios prácticos:

http://lorca.umh.es/isa/es/asignaturas/crss/

Esa pagina hace parte del Grupo de Tecnología Industrial de la Universidad Miguel Hernández de Elche en España.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 15, 2005)

Si quieres experimentar con Robótica Industrial, puedes bajarte una Demo del Workspace5:

http://www.workspace5.com/


----------

